# كرسماس 2010 حكااااااااااااااااية مع الصعايدة



## FADY_TEMON (11 ديسمبر 2009)

حمل الرابط ده وأضحك من قلبك 

http://www.4shared.com/file/170801134/b036a5af/_online.html​


----------



## zezza (11 ديسمبر 2009)

هههههههههههه موسيقى لذيذة 
فيها روح احسن من الاجنبى ههههههههه
شكرا فادى 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## FADY_TEMON (12 ديسمبر 2009)

zezza قال:


> هههههههههههه موسيقى لذيذة
> فيها روح احسن من الاجنبى ههههههههه
> شكرا فادى
> ربنا يباركك



العفو يا زيزا نورتي الموضوع 
​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (12 ديسمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههه
تنفع برده كله شغال صعيدى ولا غيره
تسلم ايدك


----------



## روماني زكريا (12 ديسمبر 2009)

مفيش احلي من الصعايده وموسيقتهم​​


----------



## النهيسى (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*الصعايده

هيقتلوك

هههههههههههه

شكرا جدا*​


----------



## tasoni queena (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*هههههههههههههه

حلوة يا فادى

شكرا ليك*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (18 ديسمبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوة يا فادى
> 
> شكرا ليك*​



العفو يا كوين نورتي الموضوع
​


----------



## روزي86 (18 ديسمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههه
جميلة يا عسل

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## اكليل الشوك (19 ديسمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اظاهر هتحتفل مع الصعايدة فى الكرسماس ههههههه

حلوة يا فادى ربنا يباركك​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (10 أغسطس 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> تنفع برده كله شغال صعيدى ولا غيره
> تسلم ايدك


أزيك يا  بنتي ..نورتي الموضوع ..والصعيده زيك عثل
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (10 أغسطس 2010)

روماني زكريا قال:


> مفيش احلي من الصعايده وموسيقتهم​​



ميرسي يا روماني لمرورك .,وأنا معاك 
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (10 أغسطس 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *الصعايده
> 
> هيقتلوك
> 
> ...


ميرسي يا نهيسي يا حبيب قلبي ...يارب ياعم ..حد يطول 

​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (10 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> جميلة يا عسل
> 
> ربنا يعوضك


..
دنتي اللي عثل ياروزي ..ربنا معاكي ويفرح قلبك 
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (10 أغسطس 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> اظاهر هتحتفل مع الصعايدة فى الكرسماس ههههههه
> 
> حلوة يا فادى ربنا يباركك​



ميرسي لمرورك ...أنتي أحلي ..نورتي الموضوع
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 أغسطس 2010)

*حلوووه قوي يا فادي
تسلم ايديك يا حبي
وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (11 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *حلوووه قوي يا فادي
> تسلم ايديك يا حبي
> وربنا يباركك​*


ربنا يخليك يا كوكو ...نورت الموضوع ..
​


----------



## dodo5520 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

:dبجد تحفة جميلة جدا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*هههههههههههههه*
*ميرسي فادي*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*هههههههههههههه
حلوة اوى
ميرسى لك يا فادى
*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (17 سبتمبر 2010)

dodo5520 قال:


> :dبجد تحفة جميلة جدا



نورت الموضوع يا دودو ..

​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (17 سبتمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> *ميرسي فادي*​



العفو يا روكا ..نورتي الموضوع ..
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (17 سبتمبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> حلوة اوى
> ميرسى لك يا فادى
> *​



دنتي اللي حلوة ...
نورتي الموضوع يا ديدي​


----------

